# Warriors fact/fiction



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Saw this on a few other boards, seems like a fun idea to do.

The way it works is the 1st poster states something about a Warriors player, and the next poster responds with Fact or Fiction, and maybe a short explanation. Then, that poster posts his own question/assertion.


Fact or Fiction: Mike Dunleavy will get a 6 year extension before the season begins.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

fiction

Ike Diougu averages a double double this season...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

B Dizzle said:


> Ike Diougu averages a double double this season...


Fiction. Too many scorers on the floor, plus foul trouble will limit his overall minutes.

FACT OR FICTION: Zarko will average _at least _ 5.0 ppg.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

bruindre said:


> Fiction. Too many scorers on the floor, plus foul trouble will limit his overall minutes.
> 
> FACT OR FICTION: Zarko will average _at least _ 5.0 ppg.


Fact

Baron will be the leading scorer and assist leader for the warriors?

Btw hes in Vancouver right now.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Fiction.

I don't even think Davis will put up more shots than JRich, and JRich is a higher percentage shooter.


Fact or fiction? Andris Biedrins will averaged 3.5 fouls-per-game this season.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Fact Biedrins is aggressive now so I see him averaging that.

Fact or Fiction
Warriors make the playoffs and will be a tough team to beat in the upcoming season plus in playoffs when they make it.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

ummmm.... fiction

jason richardson goes to the slam dunk contest next year and wins


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

MightyReds2020 said:


> Fact or fiction? Andris Biedrins will averaged 3.5 fouls-per-game this season.


Fiction, I don't think he'll play enough minutes to rack up all the fouls. 



KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> jason richardson goes to the slam dunk contest next year and wins


Fiction, he'll turn down the invite. 

Fact or Fiction: Baron Davis will get injured early in the season


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Fiction. He will either get injured towards the end. Or not at all. However if he does get injured we will have J. Rich to rise to the occasion.

Fact or Fiction. We take part in a trade/signing that has a major effect on our team.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fact.




Adonal Foyle will play more than 20 minutes per game this year.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

dk1115 said:


> Fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fiction. He'll retire and become a model.

JRich will make the all star game, Fact or Fiction?


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> JRich will make the all star game, Fact or Fiction?


Fiction. Baron will get the credit. 

Fact or Fiction: Murphy will play in the post more this year


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Fact. I like how Murphy always worked hard during the summer and I believed he is instructed to spend more time in the paint area.


Fact or fiction: Monta Ellis will shoot up the depth chart and become the primary backup PG to Baron Davis at second half of this season.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Fiction.

Baron Davis will average 6 3 pt attempts or less per game.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Fiction: Baron loves the 3 ball and feels that it keeps the D honest. 

Fact or Fiction: Adonal Foyle will lose his starting job by the all star game


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fiction. He'll still start, but play like a Jake Voskhul type of role, playing less than 10 minutes per game, 5 at the start of each half.



Fact or Fiction? Either Dunleavy or Pietrus will be gone by the end of the season.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Fact. One of them will get shipped out in a package where the Warriors would land a clear upgrade in one of their frontcourt positions.


Fact or fiction: Adonal Foyle will averaged 8 PPG, 8 RPG, & 2.5 BPG this season.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

MightyReds2020 said:


> Fact or fiction: Adonal Foyle will averaged 8 PPG, 8 RPG, & 2.5 BPG this season.


Fiction. Even with Baron, NO WAY he approaches 8 PPG. With T-Murph and Ike eating up boards, and Biendrins getting more P.T., I don't see Adonal reaching 8 RPG. 2.5 BPG...that might even be a stretch.

_FACT_ or _FICTION_: Chris Taft plays a single minute in the upcoming season.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fact. Injuries are bound to happen, although I hope no one gets hurt. Chris Taft will probably be the 13th man on the roster, as I don't see him in the D League.

Fact or Fiction? Jason Richardson will show improvement in every facet of his game.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

dk1115 said:


> Jason Richardson will show improvement in every facet of his game.


Fiction. I'm as big a JRich fan as anyone, but expecting him to improve at everything is very tall order. His biggest weaknesses by the end of last season were ball-handling and defense. I have read that these are the projects that he's working on during the summer so i do expect him to improve in these areas.

_Fact or Fiction:_ The Warriors will have no players whining about playing time next season.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ssmokinjoe said:


> _Fact or Fiction:_ The Warriors will have no players whining about playing time next season.


Fiction. In fact, I see this becoming a real problem. Calbert Cheaney will DEMAND a trade mid-way into the season...

kidding. I DO think it's Fiction. Unfortunately, I see it happening where we're the deepest--the 3 spot. Pietris and Mike D. Someone, somehow, is going to get upset at the lack of time. Could well come from my boy, Chris Taft, too. This will be MM's first true test on coaching in the pros...let's hope he handles it well.

_Fact or Fiction:_ The Warriors will have the best intra-state record in California (i.e. will have the best record head-up vs. the Lakers, Clippers, and Kings).


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

bruindre said:


> _Fact or Fiction:_ The Warriors will have the best intra-state record in California (i.e. will have the best record head-up vs. the Lakers, Clippers, and Kings).


Fact. I don't think the Warriors are better than the Kings but I think they can pull out this feat.


Fact or Fiction: Mike Dunleavy will averaged 4.0 APG this season. (He averaged 2.6 APG last season)


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

The Warriors are better than the kings and will have the best record in California period.
Fact Dunleavy will he is really improving and his 3pt shot is now unstoppable unless you put good D on him.

Fact ot Fiction: Jason Richardson will posterize Yao Ming this upcoming season.

I do remember him doing this to Bradley on the Dallas Mavericks. :clap:


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Fiction. Baron will get the credit.
> 
> I see both JRich and Baron going to the All-Star game. :clap:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Fact ot Fiction: Jason Richardson will posterize Yao Ming this upcoming season.


100% fact. Guys like Yao were made to be posterized.

Fact or Fiction: Dunleavy will become an all star at least once in his career.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fiction, he may knock on the door a couple times. I don't see him as a 20/5/5 guys ever, and that would just be borderline all star.

Fact or Fiction: The Warriors will sweep the Lakers this season (Regular season games)


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

dk1115 said:


> Fact or Fiction: The Warriors will sweep the Lakers this season (Regular season games)


Lakers, Shmakers. FACT! 

_Fact or Fiction:_ The Warriors will be a highlight-reel-machine invading ESPN's Top 10 countdown all season long.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

ssmokinjoe said:


> _Fact or Fiction:_ The Warriors will be a highlight-reel-machine invading ESPN's Top 10 countdown all season long.


Fiction, unfortunately. Not that they won't necessarily deserve to be on top-10. East coast bias will rob the Warriors of any national attention they'll deserve.

_Fact or Fiction:_ Warriors win the regular season series versus the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Fact the Warriors will win the season series and in the playoffs when they face us.

Fact or Fiction: Alot of bandwagon hoppers will join the Warriors when they start winning a whole lot of games to make it to the post season. quote Baron Davis: when we start winning games it will be hard to get tickets, true that, I have to be at the very top of the arena. There we go bandwagon hoppers, I'm really happy that we have attention now. :clap: :clap:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Fact the Warriors will win the season series and in the playoffs when they face us.
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Alot of bandwagon hoppers will join the Warriors when they start winning a whole lot of games to make it to the post season. quote Baron Davis: when we start winning games it will be hard to get tickets, true that, I have to be at the very top of the arena. There we go bandwagon hoppers, I'm really happy that we have attention now. :clap: :clap:


Partially True: It's gonna take more than just making the playoffs for all the bandwagoners to come out though.

Fact or Fiction: Baron Davis's 3's are bad for the Warriors.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

halfbreed said:


> _Fact or Fiction_: Baron Davis's 3's are bad for the Warriors.


Oooohh...this kills me. Half the time, I was yelling at Baron for taking some of those 3's...but ultimately, I buy into the theory that it keeps the defense honest.

Fiction.

_Fact or Fiction_: Warriors are in the top 2 of the division *formerly * known as the Pacific (Seattle, Portland, Sacramento, Golden State, LAL, LAC, and Phoenix).


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fiction. Pheonix and Sac-Town will probably end up with a record better than the Warriors. We can argue about Sac, but I think Warriors are probably third in there.

Fact or Fiction: There was never a "Franchise" player on the Warriors since Chris Webber until Baron Davis.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

dk1115 said:


> Fact or Fiction: There was never a "Franchise" player on the Warriors since Chris Webber until Baron Davis.


Fact. Don't think an explanation is needed here.


Fact or Fiction: Andris Biedrins has grown to 7-and-a-half-inch.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

MightyReds2020 said:


> Fact. Don't think an explanation is needed here.
> 
> 
> Fact or Fiction: Andris Biedrins has grown to 7-and-a-half-inch.


Fiction! 7 and a half inch is about as tall as an action figure. :rofl:

But if you meant to say 7ft-1/2" then i'll still say fiction since the odds are against him hitting that precise measurement. :biggrin:

F/F: JRich will eventually show signs of jealousy at Baron taking the spotlight in GS.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

No he will be happy because spotlight will be on both players plus he is glad he has help on the team also so its fiction

Fact or Fiction 
Warriors in the 6th 7th or 8th seed in the playoffs I pick the 6th I think that they will be that damn good or even a higher seed than the 6th.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Fiction they'll miss the playoffs they'll try to run and gun and that's not there style at all.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Fiction they'll miss the playoffs they'll try to run and gun and that's not there style at all.


Post your F/F question.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Fiction they'll miss the playoffs they'll try to run and gun and that's not there style at all.


You must not be watching any Warriors games since they got Baron, then...to say that run 'n gun isn't our style. We beat Phoenix at run 'n gun. How about paying attention to Western Conference games, son.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Fact or Fiction: If Baron gets injured (for significiant number of games) the Warriors have no shot at the playoffs.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

halfbreed said:


> Fact or Fiction: If Baron gets injured (for significiant number of games) the Warriors have no shot at the playoffs.


Fact.


Fact or Fiction: Mike Dunleavy will sign an extension before the upcoming training camp.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Fact. This is the way Mullin likes to do business.

Fact or Fiction: The Timberwolves will make the playoffs.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fiction. Who else except KG is on the T Wolves? 

Fact or Fiction- Richardson will go to the line at least 5 times a game this season.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

dk1115 said:


> Fact or Fiction- Richardson will go to the line at least 5 times a game this season.


Fact. I have faith J-Rich has worked to improve dribble penetration, as it was a glaring weakness in his offensive game last year. That combined with Baron alley-ooping to J-Rich for sure-fire foul calls, I trust J-Rich will see the line 5 + times a game next season.

*FACT or FICTION*: Warriors will win more than one game against the Denver Nuggets (a team we had trouble with AFTER acquiring Baron).

_12/26 - @ GS
2/6 - @ GS
4/8 - @ Den_


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Fact, this Warriors team will sweep or win the series against the Nuggets, bottom line.Warriors is tough to beat I wouldn't be surprised if we made it all the way to the finals this year :banana: I know we can beat the Spurs we are an up tempo team and dangerous behind the 3pt line.

Fact or Fiction
Warriors will get through the first round of the playoffs this season.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Fiction: Spurs will destroy Warriors in the first round. Troy Murphy against Tim Duncan...

Fact or Fiction: The Warriors will jump out to a good start during the season (easy beginning of the schedule).


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Fact. The Warriors should be able to carry the winning momentum from the end of last season, especially considered the rather 'soft' schedule in November. However....

Fact or Fiction: There will be at least one disgruntled Warrior come January who will scream, "Play me or trade me!", due to lack of playing time.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Fact, especially if the team is doing badly. 

Fact or Fiction: The team will make a trade involving one of the starters this year.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fact: ADONAL PLEASSSEEEEEEE GO AWAY!!! prolly gonna be mike d or mike p

Fact or Fictiom: Adonal Foyle Will score at least 20 in 1 game this year.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Fiction. Adonal is offensively challenged.

Fact or Fiction: Diogu's development will be severely hampered by his injury.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Fiction No Diogu is tough and if he played in the game yesterday it would be a different story, well anyway.

Fact or Fiction
Warriors will be the best in California and will at least get the 6th seed for playoffs this year. :clap: 
I really think so.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Fiction. Kobe is Kobe.

Fact or Fiction: Monta Ellis will average over 15 ppg in the D-league.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Fiction Ellis has NBA talent I see it in him

Fact or Fiction 
Kobe and JRich will get into a fight this season


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Fiction. Kobe is working hard to get his squeaky clean image back.

Fact or Fiction: Adonal Foyle posts a career year.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

halfbreed said:


> Fact or Fiction: Adonal Foyle posts a career year.


Fact.

Fact or Fiction: Warriors finish top 3 in Pacific Division.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Fact. The Clippers are the Clippers.

Fact or Fiction: At least three opening night starters will play all 82 games.


----------

